# Drags sock around and cries???



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

We have had Cookie for a few months. He's about 10 months old and has been neutered since he was 5 months. 

For the last couple of days, he's been acting weird... carrying a sock or a washcloth in his mouth and calling or crying. Tonight, I noticed that he kept trying to straddle the washcloth and he was humping it. 8O He's been fixed so I thought he wouldn't go in heat or whatever. What in the world is up with our cat??? 

Very strange.

Any ideas?

TIA!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome!!

Heehee, that's very normal for certain cats. My Ginza is the same way, not just with socks, but toys and other things. Every night you can hear him come up the stairs muffled crying into our room, then dump whatever on our bed. We've never really delved into the "why" of it, but we think it's sooooo cute.

He also humps things occasionally, or tries to mount any of our cats (including one ticked off Mozart). He was neutered at 3 mths. Genes are genes.

Do you know if Cookie happens to have any Siamese or related blood? We're pretty sure Ginza's got some Oriental mix in there somewhere. I notice stories that these breeds are usually the ones with higher sex drives, neutered or not.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My neutered cat Twinkie is a lil over 3 years old (OMG, they grow up so fast) and he humps every night without fail right when my bf turns off the tv for bed. The victim is a sheepskin rug and I have no idea why he does it but when he does, he purrs really deep and loud! Then his next step is to eat some kibbles and then go to bed


----------



## mdmenagerie (Nov 30, 2005)

From what I have read it feels good for a cat and it's done out of boredom, too. I like that your cat adds in sound effects, too. It's like a multimedia presentation!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Miko does this with a stuffed groundhog (carries it around crying, she doesn't hump it ) She woke me up last night :roll:


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

My kitties always talk when they're carrying things around. It's like "HEY! LOOK AT ME! I CAUGHT SOMETHING!" (Yes, they have capslocky cries.)


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

We call this 'goyleing' at our house, and it seems we're not the only one's with goyles'. 

We also call her the Janis Joplin of the cat world, seems to be a parallel there somewhere.


----------

